# Trying naturally between cycles



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

My wife and I had an unsuccessful ICSI cycle earlier this month and will be trying again at the end of June. Is there any reason why we should not try to conceive naturally in between? I understand the chances of success are very low (according to our previous consultant around 2%) but I still thought it was worth a try, unless there are any potential issues. E.g. could there be a problem with the medication (Synarel) which my wife will start taking one day before her next period is due?


----------



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

How often should my wife and I try to have sex in order to maximise the chances of pregnancy? E.g. once every two days, once a day, or more frequently? I was thinking of trying once every 1-2 days until ovulation, and then twice a day during ovulation (we have some ovulation test kits).


----------



## mubee (Jun 18, 2012)

Once every second day before ovulation and around the time of ovulation (before and after), every day. Too much is not good either if you have a lower sperm count....for eg.


----------

